# Wabi kusa lighting



## oscarlloydjohn (8 Apr 2019)

Can anyone suggest an appropriate light bulb for a small/medium Wabi Kusa? It's about 20cm in diameter.

I was thinking more like a generic light bulb rather than an aquarium/wabi kusa specific one. Could something like a 13w fluorescent work?

Cheers


----------



## Hanuman (10 Apr 2019)

You might want to check this out: https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/lighting-for-wabi-kusa.56971/

Here is what I am currently using as I have not yet received the whole set with dimmer but honestly it's working fine so far so I am not even sure I will change the setup.


----------



## TBRO (10 Apr 2019)

Ikea Jansjo lamp always a good one. Certainly grows plants. 

Example lighting 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oscarlloydjohn (13 Apr 2019)

TBRO said:


> Ikea Jansjo lamp always a good one. Certainly grows plants.
> 
> Example lighting
> 
> ...



Do you think it would grow HC and marsilea species?


----------



## jon32 (14 Apr 2019)

Yes the Janso from Ikea are good. I have 2 for my wabi's. It only costs a tenner + about £4 del if you can't go to the store.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (14 Apr 2019)

The Jansjö do give off nice light but they are only rated at 2w.


----------

